# Alfie nips at my neck!



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

My little three month old Alfie, LOVES to climb on my arm and perch on my shoulder. He does it every opportunity he gets. Recently, he's been super comfortable with chilling right up against my face, or he just perches on my shoulder and tugs at my hair. Recently though, Alfie's been perching on my shoulder and nips at neck. They don't hurt at all. It mostly tickles. I'm still not sure, though, if this is a sign of aggression or affection. Does anyone know?! D: :grey tiel:


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Aww he likes you. He's just having a little fun with the hair tugging and being up against your face means he is so comfortable with you. 

Those little nips usually means they are being playful or something scared them. If you turn your head and your 'tiel is not used to being on your shoulder near it they will nip because they're like "hey, you almost hit me with your head!" or "your head moved, it moved!!". Maybe they're not used to moving over when your head turns if they haven't been that close yet and are plastered to you. My 'tiel goes for my ear instead of my neck. She will nip at my ear if my head turns to fast or surprises her (usually if my head touches her when it turns I get nipped) or just playfully nip it because it's there. She will also nip at my ear if something outside has scared her and she wants me to fly away with her. They will nip their flock mates when something dangerous is there as a warning to get them to fly away with them away from it. It could be he is just being naughty too and testing to see if you will react when he nips. :lol:


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you have any freckles, i've heard they like to try and pick them off LOL


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He could be "preening" you. Or trying to pull off your freckles if you have them. :lol: Alfie's a cutie!


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Coyote likes to try to pick the freckles off of my neck, or my tiny neck hairs. I also have a tiny white birth mark on my neck that he loves? hates? I don't know, but man, he cannot leave it alone. It hurts! He goes through spurts of this behavior, so for now we're good but soon enough he'll start up again and I'll have to keep putting him on a perch and if he keeps flying over to me and starting up again, I'll have to start putting him back in his cage for time outs. I have a necklace with toys that I wear, but the magnetic magical pull of my tiny freckles, tiny neck hairs and my stupid birthmark are sirens calls to him. He'll move the necklace aside so he can get to them. Ouch!

I also have been wearing hoodie sweatshirts due to this but that's quickly going to become a non-option due to weather. I now realize I can't even really wear tank tops either because he tears up my skin on my arms and shoulders when I do.

OH WOE IS ME AND MY FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS OF HAVING A WONDERFUL PET BIRD

I need to go donate to the Salvation Army now or something after all that complaining.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

It sounds like he's trying to preen you  I have this small mole on my neck that Peanut's always trying to nibble at!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

My tiels get into really bitchy moods where if he's on my shoulder and I turn my face to look to the side he bites my ear REALLY hard, ouch!! He really hates ears and feet. 

It really urks me when he does that! I always say "NO!!!!" with a firm voice and then he chills out. You're lucky your tiel bites you softly wish mine did lol 

It's so funny though... because tiels can be in such a bad mood but then I start whistling to him and then he's all in happy mood again dancing around singing and being nice.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Maxi does this too -- if I have an earring in she'll sometimes get into an earring frenzy as I call it .. mad biting of earring then pecking my ear/neck/squawking/biting my hair so it's time to take the earring out or move Maxi for a time out haha. 

Sounds like affection if it's not painful aha, or as others have said probably surprise if you move quickly. Or asking for attention ! It's like hey I'm on your shoulder, but I want fuss too ! Sounds like you're building a good bond with Alfie, just be firm and move him off your shoulder if he starts to bite in a painful manner !


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Aww, Alfie's just preening you. Wouldn't do it if he doesn't like you!


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

my miso does that too, he LOVES to cuddle. he'll climb up and sit on my chest every chance he gets to rub his head against my cheek. sometimes he licks my chin and pecks at my freckles and just turns his head every which way to nuzzle against my cheek. it's so adorable.


----------

